# introducing....



## Makalakumu (Oct 31, 2003)

Hi All;

For my first post on the board, I wanted to post on the TSD forum.  I'm upnorthkyosa, from superior wisconsin and I wanted to introduce myself.  

I have 16 years of martial arts experience, 7 in Tang Soo Do.  I operate a school up in the Twin Ports and do a lot of other things also.  Martial Arts is a way of life for me.  I practice upwards of 2 hours per day.  Currently, other the TSD, I train in tai chi and jui justsu.  I have trained in Kali, Aikido, Shotokan, boxing, and wrestling in the past.  

I hope to have some good discussions on this forum.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2003)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 31, 2003)

Hello fellow cheesehead!


----------



## Seigi (Oct 31, 2003)

Welcome...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Shinzu (Nov 7, 2003)

welcome aboard!!


----------

